# Vulnerable



## neealio

What would be the best word for vulnerable?

just to give an example:

"His face was like that of a young and vulnerable child."


----------



## Lovestotravel

neealio said:


> What would be the best word for vulnerable?
> 
> just to give an example:
> 
> "His face was like that of a young and vulnerable child."



I would say "mahina"
Ang kanyang mukha ay katulad ng sa isang bata at mahinang paslit.
Vulnerability "kahinaan"
Also,
vulnerable - be easily prone to something like [madaling magkasakit /madaling masaktan/ madaling matukso]


----------



## DotterKat

neealio said:


> What would be the best word for vulnerable?
> 
> just to give an example:
> 
> "His face was like that of a young and vulnerable child."


In the context you have given, you are using the nuance of guilelessness in reference to vulnerability. Indeed, mahina (weak) is a valid equivalent of vulnerable but it seems that  is not what you are trying to convey given your sample text.
Instead it seems you wish to emphasize the nuance of childlike innocence when you use the word vulnerable. Thus, I would suggest _Mukha siyang bata at inosente_ OR _Mukha siyang batang inosente_.

If you did mean to say vulnerable in the sense of helplessness ("he looks young and helpless") then you could use _walang kalaban-laban _(_Mukha siyang batang walang kalaban-laban_).


----------

